# ecuación horaria



## Gretchen Göttin

Hola, estoy creando un documento didáctico sobre física y debo escribir en inglés: ecuación horaria
En español, en la jerga científica, denominamos así a ecuaciones de este estilo:
v=v*t+vo
x=1/2at²+vot+xo
Lo que tienen en común todas esas ecuaciones es que están en función del tiempo, por eso lo de "horaria".
¿Cómo se llamarían estas ecuaciones en inglés?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No estoy seguro, creo que hablas de "*Kinematic Equations*", o "*equations of motion*" como las llama wWkipedia. Equations of motion - Wikipedia
El problema es que las fórmulas en inglés pueden contener otras letras dentro de las fórmulas para representar a los factores. Al parecer la letra "v" si se usa, y la t de tiempo sería t de time, la a de aceleración sería a de acceleration, pero desconozco de matemáticas y del nombre de otros factores que pueden estar presentes en dichas ecuaciones. Saludos.


----------



## Gretchen Göttin

Kinematic equations se traduciría literalmente como ecuaciones cinemáticas. Eso sería un término más general. Cinemática es el área de la física que estudia la descripción del movimiento (en contraposición a la dinámica, que estudia las causas del movimiento, que serían las fuerzas). Así que decir "cinemática" significa decir que hablamos de velocidades, aceleraciones, alturas, distancias y/o tiempos. La ecuación de la trayectoria también es una ecuación cinemática y no está en función del tiempo (es altura en función de distancia). Así que no, esa no es una traducción precisa, aunque puede que ellos le digan de esa forma (es una cuestión cultural que a veces simplemente no existe traducción).


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Vaya!, entonces es más difícil encontrarlo, o como dices, puede que no exista una traducción, puesto que en lo poco que revisé me di cuenta que, efectivamente, no le ponen nombres a las fórmulas dentro de este tema. Espero que lo encuentres, de existir, claro.
Saludos.


----------



## Gretchen Göttin

Respecto a ecuaciones de movimiento, entiendo que eso se refiere a la ecuación de la distancia, así que eso no incluiría a la ecuación de la velocidad 
Me parece que el tema es que categorizan diferente, algo así: "ecuaciones de movimiento" = todas las ecuaciones de distancia en función del tiempo para distintos tipos de movimiento. Lo que estoy buscando es ecuaciones de diferentes cosas (movimiento, velocidad, etc) para el mismo tipo de movimiento.
Tal vez tenga que conformarme con eso, pero me gustaría consultarlo con alguien que también haya estudiado física.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Lo de "ecuaciones horarias" es un concepto no muy extendido (¡yo nunca lo había oído!). No obstante, en castellano, ecuaciones horarias son lo mismo que ecuaciones de movimiento (por ejemplo aquí), con lo que _equations of motion, _como ya sugerido, parece una traducción ajustada.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Les aseguro que: s = ut + ½ft²  es una _equation of motion.
s = distancia
u = velocidad inicial
t = tiempo
f = aceleración_


----------



## Gretchen Göttin

¿Y la de velocidad?
Por ejemplo:
v=f*t+u
(siguiendo la nomenclatura de Wandering JJ)


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Gretchen Göttin said:


> ¿Y la de velocidad?
> Por ejemplo:
> v=f*t+u


También


----------



## Gretchen Göttin

OK gracias! Tal vez sólo los argentinos le decimos "horaria"


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Gretchen Göttin said:


> ... "ecuaciones de movimiento" = todas las ecuaciones de _distancia en función del tiempo_ para distintos tipos de movimiento. Lo que estoy buscando es ecuaciones de diferentes cosas (movimiento, velocidad, etc) para el mismo tipo de movimiento.



No necesariamente. Las ecuaciones de movimiento no son sólo las de _posición_ (más que distancia) sino que también incluyen las de velocidad, aceleración, etc. 
Yo las agruparía bajo _equations of motion_ como ya te sugirieron.


----------

